# Anyone have a tow dolly



## cobiajeff2 (Oct 5, 2007)

It probably a long shot...but does anyone have a tow tolly, the 2 wheel behind the car type. I want to bring a car from Pace to pensacola. If you were opposed to me borrowing it, I'd haul you along or pay for gas I just need to get the car moved. As another alternative does anybody work for A+ or any other towing service. Let me know what you got.It would most likely need a flatbed truck hauler. the car is low to the ground and was gonna get scraped to pieces with my trailer.



thanks 

Jeff:bowdown:toast


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

I have a trailer that would move it and we could probably work something out as far as a trade or rent. It's a flatbed we use to move our tractor and skid steer.


----------



## cobiajeff2 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks for the reply, I have a similar trailer I use to haul around a bobcat, really nice trailer but it his just too high off the ground. Thanks alot for the offer but I really need to track down something a little lower to the ground.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

jeff, it will work.. The trick istwo 2x6x10ft and raising up the trailer tongue by the trailer jack and a nice piece of 6x6 post... put the 2x6's down and then put the ramps on top of them...by the time the front tires are up on the ramp middle ways the rear tires will be hitting the 2x6's


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Hal's got a blow up dolly......


----------



## cobiajeff2 (Oct 5, 2007)

hmm. blow up dolly huh. I gonna need to borrow that too, just wash it with some soap and pater first.. I was hoping somebody had an RV and could live without a dolly for a day. ....Xanado, does your trailer have a winch, I forgot to mention that the car i need to move is not running. I aired up tires and broke the calipers free today, and if I had a winch on my trailer, I might have been able to pull it off, the trailer i was using was HUGE. Let me know what you have planned I'd be glad to buy some gas, booze, etc. Thanks a bunch


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

No, I don't have a winch on it. My cat is in the shop, or I'd suggest we could tow it up on the trailer. Hmmm. Might be easier to go rent one from Uhaul then.

BUMP. Someone has a tow dolly.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

a few tow straps and a come-along works good..


----------



## cobiajeff2 (Oct 5, 2007)

I checked with uhaul and the won't rent me what I need unless I tell them I am towing some other car.... I called Fletchers towing, and he said like 65 dollars, I cant beat that for a uhaul, and gas.....I guess I'll do that, thanks for all the help.


----------

